# Insurance WTF



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Normally people come on here and rant about insurance and cost going up but wifes renewal came through and it's gone down ! 

Not by much mind about £20 so thought I would do a bit of searching expecting to pay somewhere around the renewal of £445

Quite surprised when I did a quidco compare and the price is £270 !!

Think this must be cheapest insurance we have ever had.

Time to get onto the insurance company see if they can beat it.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I would be amazed if they do. In my experience recently Insurance (like other) companies only seem interested in getting new customers rather than keeping current ones.


----------



## RichyMa (Feb 8, 2013)

As a 19 y/o the cheapest insurance I've had is £1300


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

Try living in l8 postcode mate.

Mk1 focus 1.8 zetec I'm 34 full clean uk license for 3 years with 4 years no claims. 2450 fc
Replaced with a volvo s60 d5 2.4 same house and details price dropped to 1850. 

Now I'm on a traders costs me 2495 for cars upto any 40k trade value. Any car I get in I'm fully comp includes high performance and modified. Full road risks etc. But as of monday my cover rises considerably to 250,000 vehicle value.


----------

